# Metal roof for residential homes?



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

I was just researching a bit online on metal roofing and found mentions of some benefits like long lasting compared to other roof types (40-50 years or more?), reflecting solar heat, lightweight, low/no maintenance.

But it mentioned about 2-3x cost of shingle roof.

I notice that you can get metal roofs now in designs that are similar to shingles, etc. though assume they cost more than simple industrial metal roofing.

I was just wondering if metal roofing is a small percentage of residential homes or if it's still significant. If small, is it because of upfront cost and/or stigma of having a roof that looks like industrial building?

The longetivity & low maintenance and new designs seem appealing if one could afford the costs.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I see thousands of home with metal roofs. Drive along the roads in VT, NH, ME or anyplace in NC, SC, GA on the coast and there everywhere.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

There are different styles/designs.


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks, nice to know. I don't think I see any in the Bay Area, CA (not popular or too expensive?) or their design is so well, you can't tell it's a metal roof. I mostly see shingles with an occasional few cedar shake, tile, and tar & gravel roofs.

One question though are metal roofs only for simple roof designs, or can they be installed on more complicated designs like one with intersecting (~90 degree) gables (of different pitches, 2:12 and 4:12), with a hog valley, quite a few vents, etc. The ones I see in online photos seem to show simple gable/hip roofs with not too many intersections & few vents sticking out.


----------



## Centex2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

We live in rural Texas and metal roofs are pretty popular. We also live an agricultural area where there is not much to block the winds, so I'm assuming not having hundreds of shingles to lift up in high winds is a major reason. That is why we are going to investigate metal roofing when that time comes (see my post on roof patch cement you started earlier).

As far as design, I have seen them on simple roof designs to roof designs with multiple gables and valleys and with multiple pitches. I have also seen varying colors, from the traditional metal/galvanized to red to white to green.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Can you share a link or pic of the style of metal you are talking about


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

daluu said:


> I was just researching a bit online on metal roofing and found mentions of some benefits like long lasting compared to other roof types (40-50 years or more?), reflecting solar heat, lightweight, low/no maintenance.
> 
> But it mentioned about 2-3x cost of shingle roof.
> 
> ...


I would put metal on my home everytime and they make a ton of profiles that can match any aesthetic.

I can shoot you some personal pictures if you send me an email (they are not online).


----------



## jburd964 (May 4, 2009)

The cost is substantial but with proper care they can last forever. Here's mine.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just Google metal roofing pictures. Thousands come up.
Some materals have 75, 100, and even life time warrentys on the finish.
If you have more money then you know what to do with you can even get stainless steel roofing.

It and be anyone one of at least 10 differant profiles.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

As in most areas of construction metal roofs come in a variety of cost zones, ranging from inexpensive corrugated metal to standing seam metal roofs, all the way up to stamped metal that looks like architectural shingles. One of the things I like about metal roofs is that they are very fire resistant, which is critically important in fire prone areas. They also shed snow nicely, and they are very resistant to wind uplift forces if properly installed.

I just got back from two weeks in Switzerland, metal roofs are very common over there, mostly high end standing seam or stamped metal look.


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

jburd964 said:


> The cost is substantial but with proper care they can last forever. Here's mine.


What do you mean by proper care? Can you elaborate?


----------



## roofermikeinc (Feb 4, 2012)

*Metal Roofs*

Roofing contractors in Miami can now offer a mill-grade standing seam Galvalume roof for the same price as Altusa Clay Tile. About 5 years ago a few local manufacturers had their own systems Miami-Dade approved, thus eliminating a middle-man(suppliers)and dropping prices dramatically overnight.
Yes, 3-tab shingles go for $325/sq and metal starts at $625 but your comparing Yugos and Mercedes. 25yr vs 60yr. 
If your staying in your house for a long time metal is the way to go. As conventional, oil based roofing systems become more costly, recyclable metal roofing will always be a smart choice.

Like Roofer Mike @
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Roofer-Mike-Inc


----------



## jburd964 (May 4, 2009)

daluu said:


> What do you mean by proper care? Can you elaborate?


The only thing that will damage a metal roof is neglect and rust. Proper inspection over time an a little Ospho( http://ospho.com/ ) will prevent any and all rust. The screws can be replaced as will as a new paint top coat.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Metal can go on pretty much anything. You just have to have the right person installing it.


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

Just read up on metal roofs a bit more, and got some additional questions:

* what do you use for underlayment of metal roofs? Also any insulation for it (to dampen any sound during rains)?

* for metal roofs for reroofing, better to tear up old roof and put new or install metal roof over existing roof? Install over existing only as last resort to save costs & manpower? Just asking as some online resources mention you can install over existing to save cost/work and need to trash old materials.


----------



## shazapple (Jun 30, 2011)

There are high temperature underlayments for metal roofs. 

It is better to tear off existing due to weight of existing shingles, possibility of bad decking, levelness, etc...


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

There are high temp underlayments like shazapple said. They may not be necessary depending on the color range and pitch of the roof.

I would always strip the original roof and put the new roof directly down on the roof deck. I am not a favor of going overtop of the roof at all.

There is no issues with noise if the roof is a solid deck. That idea of a noisy metal roof was for the older roof systems that were not on a full width roof deck and were instead on purlins.


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

Thought I'd post this for reference and thought. Got this response from one roofer when asked if they do metal roofs and how much it might cost compared to shingle roof:

"We used to do a lot of metal roofs. They are great products, but started to slip in terms of the percentage of installation and are down to about 1% of the market for the last five years or so. This made the good installers leave to other areas that were building new metal roofs for new construction.

We cut it for quality control reasons. But it will be about two times the cost to do it right."

So it seems at least in northern California (Bay Area), it's not a popular option.


----------



## weekendwarrior9 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm in NorCal, I don't see that style of roof on many residentials, thought i see it with some frequency on commercial buildings. If you are intent on one you might want to ping a commercial building architect and see what they suggest.

Keep in mind that these are not "fire and forget" roofs, you do have to do maintenance. I've seen more than one of these things develop a rust problem, and it's really noticeable since the rust runs down the channel and stains the whole thing.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

daluu said:


> Thought I'd post this for reference and thought. Got this response from one roofer when asked if they do metal roofs and how much it might cost compared to shingle roof:
> 
> "We used to do a lot of metal roofs. They are great products, but started to slip in terms of the percentage of installation and are down to about 1% of the market for the last five years or so. This made the good installers leave to other areas that were building new metal roofs for new construction.
> 
> ...


The reason the market has somewhat gone away is the same reason that many quality products have gone away....the economy.

At this point, if most people need a roof, they are shopping on price and not quality.

If you are looking for a near permanent solution...metal is time tested and proven.

Sure it will initially be more expensive but it is invariably cheaper in the long run if you own the home for 15 years and have to deal with the potential replacement or depreciated value of your existing asphalt roof. Forget what that asphalt roof is going to cost in 15 years.

Just got another price increase last week. Go figure.



weekendwarrior9 said:


> I'm in NorCal, I don't see that style of roof on many residentials, thought i see it with some frequency on commercial buildings. If you are intent on one you might want to ping a commercial building architect and see what they suggest.
> 
> Keep in mind that these are not "fire and forget" roofs, you do have to do maintenance. I've seen more than one of these things develop a rust problem, and it's really noticeable since the rust runs down the channel and stains the whole thing.
> 
> Also, unless you are building a new structure, it will be likely that you will have to reinforce your roof trusses to take the weight of these things.


While it is theoretically possible that you would need to re-coat the roof, most newer roofs have a minimum fade warranty that is 20+ years on the standing seam styles (as pictured previously)

If the poster is looking at a stone coated steel, many of them have 50 year non-prorated warranties.

If he is on the coast where there would be salt spray, he/she should use aluminum and there is no issue of rust at that point.

You are incorrect on the weight issue. Dimensional shingles will way anywhere from 1.5 - 2X what a comparable steel roof will way and if you look at some of the super premium laminated units (Landmark TL for example) they can be as much as 3X the weight and then some.

Metal, contrary to popular belief, is not heavier.

Metal is also going to have a much higher wind resistance.


----------



## weekendwarrior9 (Sep 10, 2012)

Huh, I stand corrected then. I had been told they were heavier. That's what I get for not researching something on my own!

I have seen a number of rusty roofs though, maybe the sealing technology when they were installed wasn't as good as modern ones.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

weekendwarrior9 said:


> Huh, I stand corrected then. I had been told they were heavier. That's what I get for not researching something on my own!
> 
> I have seen a number of rusty roofs though, maybe the sealing technology when they were installed wasn't as good as modern ones.


WW,

Common misconception and empirically what you would think just thinking of "metal". 

The newer finishes are really good and especially when down on a thick, heavy gauge material. I have been back to look at 15 year old roofs with the newer finishes on them that look awesome.

If you can afford it, metal is the way to go!!!


----------



## D'Rat (Sep 22, 2012)

*metal roofing*

* for metal roofs for reroofing, better to tear up old roof and put new or install metal roof over existing roof? Install over existing only as last resort to save costs & manpower? Just asking as some online resources mention you can install over existing to save cost/work and need to trash old materials. 

My preferance would be to strip it down and do it as a new roof.
Less chance of code changes affecting resale financing later.
Dead load.
Repairs as you're installing "new" roof, ie/ rot or infestation.
But that's just me:whistling2:
Brad


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Your preference is correct.

Best bet is to strip to the original deck and to therefore be able to make any modifications at that point.

Always best to start with a clean slate and that asphalt on the roof will somewhat eliminate the benefits of the metal roof.


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

weekendwarrior9 said:


> I'm in NorCal, I don't see that style of roof on many residentials, thought i see it with some frequency on commercial buildings. If you are intent on one you might want to ping a commercial building architect and see what they suggest.
> 
> Keep in mind that these are not "fire and forget" roofs, you do have to do maintenance. I've seen more than one of these things develop a rust problem, and it's really noticeable since the rust runs down the channel and stains the whole thing.


 
Some of the original metal roofing in CA (and probably the US) was in your backyard in the very late 70's to early 80's. To say you dont see them just means they did there job right. Most of the metal in CA (residential) simulates tile or shake and unless your in the metal roofing business you would have a hard time telling that it is infact metal. The largest roofing company in CA back then installed *only* Decra tile and Decra shake, its there, you just dont recognize it as metal. Now look how many more profiles Decra has now not to mention 20 other established manufacturers. Five of the homes my folks bought in CA all had Decra roofing on them.


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

A timely comment Andy...

I asked about metal roofing to roofer I was getting quote from. He updated quote to include metal roof options:

composition asphalt shingles: $10-12k depending on standard/premium versions of shingles

Gerard Metal Shingles: $15k

Firestone Standing Seam Metal Roof: $27.5k

So got some more questions now:

How does metal shingles compare to standing seam metal roof? Unless the roofer is cutting corners or not going to be doing things right, seems metal shingles not so costly to regular shingles. Do all metal roofs last long time and work well regardless or one type better than the other?

Also for metal shingles, would they be installed w/ same underlayment as composition shingles or would it be of different material and process?

Going with Andy's comment, I'll consider metal shingle/shake/tile roof when I reroof if the cost isn't too much (as such from this one roofer quote) and if I can find a good roofer. Have at least one roofer right now need to get more quotes.


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

_How does metal shingles compare to standing seam metal roof?_

They are too many differnt types of metal roofing to fairly compare them to each other. As far as warranty, they are all about the same.

Also, "metal shingle" typically is a specific type of metal roofing that simulates composition roofing. For example Metro Shingle, it is a simulated composition roof but in a metal "shingle". Decra Shake is made to look like wood shakes and Gerard Barrel Vault is a Spanish tile type of metal roof. 

Standing Seam is painted, copper, SS, Alum ect..

Metal shingles, shakes or tiles can be stone coated, painted, copper or Alum ect...

There is a metal roof for every application imaginable.



_Also for metal shingles, would they be installed w/ same underlayment as composition shingles or would it be of different material and process?_

Maybe. The underlayment will be determined by each manufacturers installation requirements. If the metal roofing is in contact with the underlayment then it would an HT type. If your battening ( 1x4 & 2x2 ) a home and the metal roofing is in contact with the wood battens, they tend to use 30lb or 40lb felt. It is up to the manufacturer and the type of installation your doing that can dictate the underlayment.


Make sure if you have a metal roof quote, it is from a company that can show you they do them regularly and can back it up with a installation list. You DO NOT want a company who does not do metal regularly to install your metal roof. You will need to go look at soem of thier installs also, do not assume it looks good because it is on a list.


----------



## roofermikeinc (Feb 4, 2012)

click this  :thumbsup:

Roofer Mike


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

OMG it is clickable, i am such a noob.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Great info in post #27 Andy.


----------



## ptarmigan61 (Aug 19, 2008)

I put aluminum shingles on our cottage 4 years ago. Materials cost for the shingles and all the various trim pieces, special valleys, and starter strips was about 9 k for 1800 sq feet. All of it went down to the lake in one pick up load, and one boat load across. Harder to install than asphalt, but it's been great so far. Mfrs instructions said to use an underlayment like Grace Triflex, which we did.
Remove the old roofing first was the advice we got.


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

AndyWRS said:


> Great mike your offing your FL services to a California resident.
> 
> What was the point of your post ?


If you actually click or check the link to the happy face w/ thumbs up emoticon (instead of the roofer mike link, which I think is mike's standard footer/signature for his posts), it goes here:

http://www.metalroofingsource.com/state-california-roofing.html

I just took a quick look, seems to be a metal roofing supply distributor?


----------



## angelatc (Jun 10, 2012)

I interviewed for a job at a metal roofing company here in Michigan. They had some amazing looking roofing products. (http://www.americanmetalroofs.com/g...spx?gallery=residential-metal-roofing-gallery) The owner of the company told me that his business dropped off substantially when the economy took the downturn, and was just now getting back to previous levels.

I was amazed at the styles.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Those are from Classic Metal Roofing Systems.

They do a very nice job and are run buy a fine family. Very nice people to deal with and great products.

http://www.classicmetalroofingsystems.com/styles/


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

daluu said:


> If you actually click or check the link to the happy face w/ thumbs up emoticon (instead of the roofer mike link, which I think is mike's standard footer/signature for his posts), it goes here:
> 
> http://www.metalroofingsource.com/state-california-roofing.html
> 
> I just took a quick look, seems to be a metal roofing supply distributor?


Well now who looks like a jack ass :laughing:

Sorry Mike, i had no idea your smilely face was a link...your internet skills are clearly superior to mine. (thx Daluu, i didnt even notice it)


----------

